# my extended family ,tiger,snowball,midnight,lucky



## BIGMANNYC (Jun 20, 2012)

hello friends here are some of my furry friends.....from kittens to adult....the tiger sstriped one is "tiger" the small spotted female is "snowball" the black one with green collar is "midnight" the black one with red collar is "lucky" the single kitten in cage is a feral called "essex" one of 3 ferals i caught and im trying to socialize them sofar they all can be held and are eating fine....


----------



## LestatTheCat (Sep 1, 2012)

I loooove black cats - yours are so pretty!! your whole furry family is adorable.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Are all those cats yours? They are so beautiful. How are the kittens doing? Did you find a home for them?


----------



## BIGMANNYC (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks guys.....the kittens are still here with me.... they are still being socialized cuz they are still a bit skidish....but i would love to adopt them to new responsible parents...


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Beautiful family. My favorite picture was of the kitten snuggling with you- so sweet.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Best. Pic. Ever.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, Jacq! I thought you wrote 

Best. Pec. Ever. 

I thought, WHOA, sister, calm down!! :grin:

Black cats rule!!


----------



## LestatTheCat (Sep 1, 2012)

marie73 said:


> Wow, Jacq! I thought you wrote
> 
> Best. Pec. Ever.
> 
> ...




hahahahahaha oh man, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## BIGMANNYC (Jun 20, 2012)

lol i luv it....


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

That too, Marie


----------



## BIGMANNYC (Jun 20, 2012)

*updates on three feral brothers found*

the three feral brothers born in my bsmt in june are doing fine however im concerend about "tabby" the runt (the one on the right),he was tiny right after being born.... eats like a lion but he's very skinny and bony so he will be back at vet tomorrow for a possible deworming... the other two "delancy" and essex" are almost identical.... delancy is the bigger healther brother and essex is the biggest and thickest of the three.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Manny,have you considered writing about this? I think the story would be an instant bestseller! 

Bravo!!!!! 

If Tabby is eating well,that's a great sign! Don't worry,I don't think she'll be tiny for very long! I love the names-were these streets where they were found?


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, I love your little family!! Good luck with the feral kittens. I hope you can get them socialized and into great homes! :-D


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

How are you looking for potential adopters? Please be careful if posting ads on Craigslist. I heard that some people pretend to want the kittens for their children but do worse things....don't even want to think about it. Hope you find them good loving homes, they deserve it. I hope the little Tabby is okay. I will be praying for them.


----------



## BrnTabbyLvr (Sep 22, 2012)

Awww!! They're so cute!!! I am a sucker for baby kittens! Their sweet little faces looking at you just make your heart melt! Oh, and I love Snowball's coloring! Her tail is magnificient! 

Candace


----------

